# Olympics



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Who else is really excited to watch the eventing in the olympics!?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I just posted video of the 1936 Olympics under the eventing section. Big difference


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been following it in-depth on eventing nation, and I'm psyched. However, my county has decided to hold out fair that week, so I'll be showing horses without internet during it.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm excited! If you're in the US, you can use this link to look-up the equestrian-specific dates/times for televised sessions: Olympic TV Schedule | NBC, NBCSN, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo | NBC Olympics

Under "TV Schedule by Sport," click "Click here to see all Equestrian on TV." You'll have to set up your location by providing your zip code and cable provider first.
http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html?v=sport&s=equestrian&d=2012-07-26#


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I watched part of the dressage phase of eventing today! USA in 2nd last time I checked!


----------



## JMims (Jul 28, 2012)

I hear that Mitt Romney's wife, Ann owns a dressage horse that will be competing. I'm cheering for it!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Im cheering for Boyd Martin and Karen O Connor! and Breeze Madden in Jumping!


----------



## xlntperuvian (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rafalca*



JMims said:


> I hear that Mitt Romney's wife, Ann owns a dressage horse that will be competing. I'm cheering for it!


Ann Romney's horse is a mare named Rafalca. I'm cheering for her too! 

Here's a link to a Youtube video of Rafalca performing a Grand Prix test at the 2012 USEF Dressage Festival of Champions, National Grand Prix Dressage Championship and Olympic Selection Trials at Gladstone, New Jersey in June:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You can see pictures of the CC course here
Start box - Horse & Hound


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

USA isn't in second anymore


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Woop WOOP Australia's scond  Have to be pretty **** happy with that effort considering all of the selection dramas we had!! First horse meant to be in the team had a injury a week ago so had to pull out, first reserve came up, horse got an abscess a couple of days ago so had to withdraw, Sam Griffith's is the 2nd reserve and only found out that he'd be riding 2 days before the dressage kicked off!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Such a shame too I was so excited about Megan making the team!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Me too, she's such a lovely girl! Only lives a stones throw away from me too, wouldve been nice to have a south aussie on the team again


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Looking for ride times. Does anyone know of where they are listed?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like Sam Griffiths has taken a tumble on the XC course.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lots of falls X-country. Happy threw a shoe early on hence was sliding all over the place. Looks like a Canadian has come off too and reports of others? 
I feel for those riding the course later on once it's churned up. It's like an ice rink out there! Lets hope all horses and riders get home safely.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Mary King


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Chris Burton at least had a great round, came through clear and on his dressage score. Chasing the German's tails, come on Aussies! No more falls please!!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree there has been far too many falls this time, I think the ground has been too slippy.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

rbarlo32 said:


> I agree there has been far too many falls this time, I think the ground has been too slippy.


It's certainly slippery out there. Our Aussie rider that just fell, his horse pulled a shoe early on and it slipped around at every fence until it finally slipped and dropped Sam. They'd want to be wearing their studs out there, don't know how many will be riding fast rounds now that its getting so churned up.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Luckily when haven't lost any riders or horses yet touch wood but there has been some nasty falls. I was thinking exactly that about the studs.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear US,
Can we please have Boyd back? His ride was great to watch! 

Competition temporarily suspended the tv just told me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It has been delayed three times here, it is now Sweden and New Zealand


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

We don't get the channel that all the equestrian stuff is on. Nooo!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Boyd AND Dutton! And we'll have Mystery Whisper back too thanks  Silly Heath selling that horse abroad!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup! 

I need to sleep **** it I wanted to see Hoys ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yippie we are first in team and individual rankings now go team GB.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Prinella, I was planning on riding before work tomorrow.... now I'm too desperate to see Andrew ride!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's go Andrew Hoy!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Good run for Hoy!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Great ride! Heart was in the mouth a few times there though.
Ingrid is getting around there like a bat out of hell! Nearly had a tumble, she's very lucky that the horse didn't go over.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wishing I had foxtel right now! I'm only watching WINs pathetic coverage.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No foxtel for me either, just channel 9's coverage. Can't believe they're actually covering quite a bit of the equestrian tonight. What I REALLY want to watch the the dressage in a few days. My partner has foxtel so I'll be hitting him up to tape it for me


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, I am so hoping WIN will cover a decent chunk of the dressage, but they probably won't. Otherwise I may have to ask a friend to record it for me too!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is why I am glad we have sky as we have every second of every sport live on the red button


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

not happy can`t watch the horses


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Zara Phillaps ride in faultless so far.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

AHH, so, I have been extremely busy, and have had no time to sit down and watch the live streaming... Arrgh... So, is their anywhere I can watch the replays? Like, the full video? I am feeling really deprived here


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Watched some of the cc on the computer this morning. Good day for Australia and Great Britain. Tiana C for the US did well but she had a few refusals


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I watched the whole thing. I hate that the one horse got hurt; the Olympics being such a high profile event I was hoping that wouldn't happen. It was a good course though. 

Did something happen to Neville Bardos or did he just not qualify? 

I wish the SJ didn't start at 5:30 tomorrow!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The rider is from Langley BC was thrown from her horse and
suffered broken bones and a concussion too


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Rough day today for the Canadians. 

Amistad tore his tendon and will be retired and Hawley Bennet-Awad suffered a concussion and stable sacral fracture.


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

Smart pac just posted the link to all 6 hours of the cross country in case you missed it. I did.

Team, Individual Eventing: Cross Country - Equestrian Video | NBC Olympics 

hope it works I had to manually type it.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is oK we will prevail in the show jumping. Captain Canada and Eric Lamaze woo hoo


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just watched the news in Canada... they were shocked they couldn't find a rider who said the course was too hard. (Yeah, surprise, horse back riding can be dangerous!) They also called it "show jumping" :twisted:


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I knew there were some falls in cc but I didn't know anyone got hurt. I hope no horse was seriously injured (well riders too of course). US finished 7th overall in eventing, but we'll come back in show jumping!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sadly I had to be at the office all morning this morning so I missed the eventing jumping 
Stupid work getting in the way of my horsey stuff - and of course the kids messed up so we were kept there late. Grrr. They are all warned to be on their best behavior next week as I simply cannot miss the regular jumping.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Any one see David Marcus' ride? A reminder to all that even the best trained horses have a mind of their own


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*grumbles grumble* stupid pathetic television coverage *kicks dirt*


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^^ Stream it. Thats what I'm doing. They leave out so much on the TV portion.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't. Only places streaming, block it to Australia and the program to block my IP is not working on my computer.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Any one see David Marcus' ride? A reminder to all that even the best trained horses have a mind of their own


I saw it, very disappointing. I thought the horse looked to have caught sight of something he didn't like prior to going into the arena. Even on the way out the poor chap was not at all settled, something was very much bothering him. :-(


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I can only see highlights for now


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

By the time this is over I'm just gonna have to buy the DVDs and be done with it.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> Any one see David Marcus' ride? A reminder to all that even the best trained horses have a mind of their own


I saw it. A huge disappointment for team Canada. Too bad, but maybe they weren't ready. It sounds like both horse and rider were fairly new to Grand Prix Dressage. Although the pressure is great, at this level one would expect more resilience to distractions. I also agree every horse thinks for themselves.

I felt bad for all the riders and horses who had to do their tests in the pouring rain.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Koolio said:


> I felt bad for all the riders and horses who had to do their tests in the pouring rain.


 
Yes, I'm sure their tack is very expsensive.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Who was it that knocked over llike 10 rails in the sj? That was sad, I felt bad for them.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> Yes, I'm sure their tack is very expsensive.


The tack will be fine. It is unfortunate however that some riders literally rode with a ray of sunshine beaming down in them while others rode with the distraction of downpour, opening umbrellas and flapping rainwear all around them. In the relaxed walk, you could just see the horses reluctance to stretch out and take the pelting rain on their faces. I wonder if the judges take that into consideration when scoring?


----------



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw one rider and horse combination crash through a fence in the showjumping...it was scary, but they were apparently both fine. Reed Kessler looked as though she had a good ride!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I didnt get to see the olympics becuase Dish doesnt believe there are horse lovers in the world but I got to watch some highlights at a friends house. I would hate to have to ride a test in the rain Ive jumped in the rain (with studs) and got a bad score but dressage Alla would nt be very happy with that


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Call me old fashioned, but I've seen a lot of competitors this year not having their hair in a hair net and it really bothers me. It takes away from having that clean, professional look. I dont mind seeing someone who is schooling with their hair in a simple pony tail, but for competition, let alone the Olympics, is just sloppy.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I've seen a lot of competitors this year not having their hair in a hair net and it really bothers me. It takes away from having that clean, professional look. I dont mind seeing someone who is schooling with their hair in a simple pony tail, but for competition, let alone the Olympics, is just sloppy.


Agreed!! I am always tempted to mail a box full of hair nets to Jill Henselwood... drives me bonkers to the point I actually won't watch her ride.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

I was really proud to see Team GB get silver for the team eventing, and Gold for the team Jumping! Feeling very patriotic  I even stood for the national anthem


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

starfia said:


> I was really proud to see Team GB get silver for the team eventing, and Gold for the team Jumping! Feeling very patriotic  I even stood for the national anthem


It looks like they're Gold for Dressage too!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> It looks like they're Gold for Dressage too!!


 Oh I so hope they get there, it would be wonderful for the Brits to take out a dressage gold, they have a superb team!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Kayty. (speaking as a Brit)


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

So proud! Team dressage Gold now too!  Very happy brit! lol


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

wooo go Charlotte


----------

